# CoD:Modern Warefare 2



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

I pre-ordered my copy...and in 1 hour and 6 minutes...i will be able to go to gamestop and get my copy!!! YAY!!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Should be in Central time...My boy just brought mine to me about 30 minutes ago! I refuse to play it till tomorrow though!


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

pacific time  ohhh you are sooo lucky..you should play it RIGHT NOW! haha


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Im gonna buy it but I am really disappointed in them ruining the multiplayer for PC


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

nah, bed first, then work....then 8 hours of video games!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

i pre ordered it too!! i have 10 more mins!!! and im heading out! ahaha


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

any good? i play cod4 mw1


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

I pre ordered mine months ago, hopefully, it should arrive today.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

im playing it right now. i cant put mw1 and mw2 into comparison because ive never played that first one but mw2 is awesome!


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

What's every ones gamertag?! Lets Play!!! 

Gamertag: *carley wes* or *wes carley* (me and my boyfriend)  (and it is with the space)


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Haven't played it yet. How's the comparison for those that have played both?


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

I haven't played yet either  i waited in line for AN HOUR to get it..and by the time the wind and rain and coldness of the PNW wore off..i was tired..and cold..and just wanted to sleep..LOL. so I will be playing it after work...guarantee! Just have to kick the boyfriend off once I get home..cuz I am sure he is going to be GLUED to the game.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

RUCA.AND.ZION said:


> Just have to kick the boyfriend off once I get home..cuz I am sure he is going to be GLUED to the game.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

LOL we went to gamestop with my homie to pick that up, he got the night vision goggles too lol lets just say we all had too much fun drinking and putting on the goggles in the dark... the rest is for the vip forum LOL


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> LOL we went to gamestop with my homie to pick that up, he got the night vision goggles too lol lets just say we all had too much fun drinking and putting on the goggles in the dark... the rest is for the vip forum LOL


HAhA!! OZ I can image you drunk running around your backyard with those goggles on!!! LMAO!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

JFlowersLA said:


> HAhA!! OZ I can image you drunk running around your backyard with those goggles on!!! LMAO!!


It wasn't quite like that... But sure


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

My copy has arrived, i'll give the campaign a pounding later.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

RUCA.AND.ZION said:


> What's every ones gamertag?! Lets Play!!!
> 
> Gamertag: *carley wes* or *wes carley* (me and my boyfriend)  (and it is with the space)


mine is thaimounivong hahah ya... i know.. long right?? HAHA me and my gf share this tag. and for your information. shes 2 times better then i am at this game haha


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

vdubbinya if u got mw1 hit me up for a spanking. or fn4 or ncaa 08-09-10


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

OMG you guys are so lucky I would give my left pinky toe for that game right now


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

lol i hear ya bro. i cant afford a 60$ game either


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Half way throught the campaign at the moment.......all I can say is AWSOME !!!!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Game is awesome and so is the online play, had to wait a day for them to fix the server problems, Addicted already


----------

